# Letters



## john19485 (May 30, 2018)




----------



## 911 (May 30, 2018)

I have always thought that it’s pretty cool what some guys kept that they received from home. I was in the field, swamps, rice paddies, jungles, etc., for most of my time, so I only had a small amount of space to keep stuff from home. When I received packages, I had to decide what to keep and what to give away. I did manage to hold onto a couple of pictures that were given to me. I never had a camera of my own. Even the few pictures that I had got bent and can hardly be made out. Those weren’t good memories anyway. 

It’s nice that you have those letters. I am sure that they mean a lot to you.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2018)

Fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 18, 2019)

Heartwarming.


----------



## john19485 (Aug 18, 2019)

911 said:


> I have always thought that it’s pretty cool what some guys kept that they received from home. I was in the field, swamps, rice paddies, jungles, etc., for most of my time, so I only had a small amount of space to keep stuff from home. When I received packages, I had to decide what to keep and what to give away. I did manage to hold onto a couple of pictures that were given to me. I never had a camera of my own. Even the few pictures that I had got bent and can hardly be made out. Those weren’t good memories anyway.
> 
> It’s nice that you have those letters. I am sure that they mean a lot to you.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 21, 2019)

Those letters from kids are priceless. When I was in the Navy, my mom decided to send me a little bit of home. In New England, when it starts to get cold at night, it's apple harvest time. So my mom  crammed a bunch of apples in a cardboard box and mailed them to me. I didn't know anything about that, until I was ordered to report to the mail room, NOW!!!!!! There was this dripping, crushed, soggy, smelly crumpled box of almost apple sauce. I was ordered to get it out of the mail room, like yesterday. The juices ran down my uniform, I had to have it cleaned. While all the guys loved packages from home, I was always scared of what my mom sent.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Those letters from kids are priceless. When I was in the Navy, my mom decided to send me a little bit of home. In New England, when it starts to get cold at night, it's apple harvest time. So my mom  crammed a bunch of apples in a cardboard box and mailed them to me. I didn't know anything about that, until I was ordered to report to the mail room, NOW!!!!!! There was this dripping, crushed, soggy, smelly crumpled box of almost apple sauce. I was ordered to get it out of the mail room, like yesterday. The juices ran down my uniform, I had to have it cleaned. While all the guys loved packages from home, I was always scared of what my mom sent.


And the McCouns were the best!


----------



## Llynn (Oct 21, 2019)

During one of my WestPac cruises (Western Pacific) the ladies of the Moose Lodge in my home town put together care packages for all the town's service members overseas. It contained writing materials, stamps, candy, paperback books and other items which have now escaped my memory. Also included was a personalized letter from a member of the town's fourth grade class. I wish I had kept my letter but it is long gone. When I got home I looked up the girl who had written to me and treated her and several of her friends to an "anything you want" meal at the town cafe. It was a blast....they were such great kids. She even insisted that I show up in uniform.


----------

